# New owner with a traveling question



## danihedgi (Sep 22, 2016)

I'll try to keep this story short. 
Basically I live in an apartment by myself while I study in college, every weekend I go to visit my parents. I travel via bus and it's about a 3 hour ride. 
I've been contemplating if I should take my hedgehog with me every weekend and if so what kind of bag or carrier should I get. 
Or if I can leave her by herself saturday through Monday and if so what measures do I need to contemplate to add for her cage.
I would love the opinion of experienced owners on which option is best for my hedgehog and what supplies do I need to accomplish it..
Thank you in advance!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You can't leave her alone that long. She could try to hibernate if the cage heating system failed, she could injure herself and she needs fresh food and water every day. Where do you live? Does it get cold there in the winter? The best thing would be if you could have someone come in and look after her every day when you aren't going to be there.

Before you can take her on the bus you need to check with the bus line if they allow pets on board, many don't and sneaking her on the bus isn't a good idea.


----------



## danihedgi (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank you for your reply! Where I live we don't have winter. It's mostly a tropical climate so it never gets cold here... Just humid and rainy. 

I have checked with the bus company and they have no trouble with me bringing her in the bus. To be honest right now I don't have a friend who can care for her on the weekend. I believe that if leaving her alone is out of the question my best option is to take her with me.
However I'm very interested in knowing your opinion about constantly making the trip. Can it get to be too stressfull for the animal? can they get used to it? and also what type of cage and supplies would you recommend


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Warm, tropical climate countries.. my cup of tea! 

If you plan on leaving her for a few days make sure the cage/enclosure is 100% escapeproof. Same goes for the room she's in. Make sure the room doesn't get stuffed as it is normal for air to get stagnant inside rooms of tropical countries which can contribute to respiratory problems.

Also, buy one of those autofeeders for chickens. Clean it with bleach and water and rinse it well with running water. Fill it with kibbles/dogfood all the way to the top.
Not recommended but now would be a good time to utilize a water bottle. Just set it up low so it doesn't cause any neck/back problems for your hedgie.

Also make sure the autofeeder/cage itself is antproof. No, no, no we don't want that.
Hmm let's see what else.. what bedding are you gonna be using? Fleece liners will be nasty after a few days worth of poop and pee. Shredded paper and wood shavings would probably keep the cage odor free for a few days but make sure to give a foot bath when you get back

Just add anything else if you have other concerns


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldn't even consider leaving her for a few days, so much can happen in a short time with these guys. Travelling back and forth could be stressful for her and it might not, it really depends on each animal. I would get a hard sided cat type carrier. They are the safest for travelling in. I would also put a bunch of fleece in it in case she messes and carry extra with you.


----------



## Dayofhope (Jun 11, 2015)

If you are traveling that often I would have a cage set up at both places. If it were me I would have double of everything except except maybe the wheel and just bring it with me. I travel with my hedgehog every once in awhile and it's a six hour drive. She doesn't specifically get used to it but she deals with it. I imagine it depends on the hedgehog and time that you are traveling. If it's daytime she will likely just hide in her fleece the whole time (in the carrier) but if it's night she might explore the carrier a bit. Overall I think it's doable, but definitely be careful with temperature and get a good carrier. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------

